
An Example of Upgrade Pricing for iOS - MaysonL
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ftp-on-go-pro-upgrade-for/id705015112?mt=8
======
MaysonL
They use a URL Scheme to check for the existence of previous versions on the
device, and depending on the result, offer one of three in-app purchase prices
for the same result: activating the new version. See also
[http://www.macdrifter.com/2013/10/an-interesting-ios-app-
sto...](http://www.macdrifter.com/2013/10/an-interesting-ios-app-store-
upgrade-example.html)

